

Bing & Google - Finding some facts - angusgr
http://projectgus.com/2011/02/bing-google-finding-some-facts/

======
nkurz
Nice presentation, thanks! Sorry it's not getting the traction it deserves.
Maybe people have 'moved on'.

A couple possibly interesting followups:

1) If one was to use the Google Toolbar, would it send similar data?

2) Are links to and from https pages tracked any differently?

~~~
angusgr
Thanks. There are honestly some much more important things going on in the
world right now, so that doesn't bother me too much.

It did bother me a lot that people were happy to "put the boot" in on
Microsoft based on pretty slim evidence, and without much level of criticial
thinking. I'm not really a Microsoft fan, but the whole thing felt a lot like
confirmation bias to me.

To answer your questions:

1) I'm guessing so. I'd wager that you might even be able to run a similar
experiment to Google's Bing experiment (on a different host), and see the
result turn up in Google's search index after a while.

2) I was wondering that, too. I might check it out tonight.

